# If you had to have one rod.....



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

to fish with and throw for distance, what would you have and why? I know ZZiplex seems to be the go to for the distance guys, but I've never seen one laying at the end of the pier during drum season. Wondering what some of you hard core guys would use for an all around rod? I've watched guys throw Saltiga Ballistics a mile or two, and CTS seems to be a nice rod, just like to know what would do best for double duty?


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

My Fusion is still my go to rod. Throws a mile and built like a tank. Has also put a few big fish on the sand.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

gilly21 said:


> My Fusion is still my go to rod. Throws a mile and built like a tank. Has also put a few big fish on the sand.


another vote. You can't go wrong with a Fusion


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Fusion Mag, CTS, or AFAW. Can't go wrong with any of them in my opinion. I'm sure there are others too, but I don't have experience with them. Most of the high rods perform about the same in my opinion.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

skunk king said:


> Fusion Mag, CTS, or AFAW. Can't go wrong with any of them in my opinion. I'm sure there are others too, but I don't have experience with them. Most of the high rods perform about the same in my opinion.


Agree, and out of the 3 Listed I would go with the CTS just because of their excellent warrenty, If you break a WRI or AFAW good luck on the replacement from the manufacturor


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

got to go with my original 1509 allstar i can just load and throw that rod with such ease and it will deff land a red or two


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

ill go along with a 1509 breakaway, zipps a little to expensive to use on the pier with all the crazies


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> Agree, and out of the 3 Listed I would go with the CTS just because of their excellent warrenty, If you break a WRI or AFAW good luck on the replacement from the manufacturor


I've heard guys talk about the Makoi CTS and then others. Is there a big difference?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

My current tournament casting rods are an AFAW Match and a Penn PPT Copperhead. Either one of these can pull double duty as a competition caster and fishing machine for me.

Evan


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> Makoi CTS


 has the carbon fibre on the butt section.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I like the Fusions casting ability, but I don't have one. I do think the Fusions are too skinny for my liking, even though I could use some cork tape to fatten them up a bit. I currently use the Rainshadow 1569's and a SUR 1567. I like all three of them. I'm going to beat my current heavers into the ground, and then probably get new SU1569 blanks to replace them (i have a source ). I love them.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Drum*

If you are talking about a heaver it would be a Makoi C.T.S. 12 oz 13 ft. It is light, will throw 5 or 6 and bait just fine or it will throw 8 to 10 and a large bait with the best of them. It fights fish very well. Something to consider is how does it feel after holding it all day. I have owned Fusions and Infernos and I think they are great rods just heavy... A 1502 Lami is a fine rod and is a close second for me . I also like the factory Loomis 1448 for 6 and bait better than any rod out there. Just my opinion and I don't surf fish very much any more so there are most likely better rods out there.


----------



## seagrit (Mar 23, 2008)

Breakaway HDX or LDX both 13' LDX lighter version I'm Comfortable w/4oz. and bait with LDX HDX 6oz. plus Great fishing rods / distance rods. Alot of bang for the buck @ about $ 190 & $ 230


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

you guys all have to much money to blow.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Should be a new player in the mix soon....


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Tommy said:


> Should be a new player in the mix soon....



oh? Do tell more!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

skunk king said:


> oh? Do tell more!



From the scuttle butt... its a little bit of this.. a little bit of that... making for a very surf fisherman friendly rod.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Not a distance caster..*

I like to catch fish,and ya can't catchem on a casting field.... For catching a fish,same as Surfrat,1448 loomis... For casting and catching,the fusion mag with a nail butt section has been the ticket...


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*It's had a big fish on it Tommy*



Tommy said:


> Should be a new player in the mix soon....


I broke one off night before last when one of the eyes broke out of my swivel- Thats happened two times with me now with different brands of swivels. (No, not with a spro)

Fights a fish good though and casts even better. So far only good comments about them both.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

for right now, if I had to give'em all up except one I'd keep the CTS 13 ½' 5-8oz... but do really like the AFAW Beach's, Loomis 1448's and the Lami XS12MHC... the OM CPS in a conventional is sweet too...


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Out of everything mentioned the Breakaways are probably the best bang for the buck. I use an AFAW Beach. I really love the rod. Good bite detection in the tip, and quite capable distance. But I've never casted a rod thats sole intended purpose was for tournamnet or field work so I couldn't compare.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

surf rat said:


> If you are talking about a heaver it would be a Makoi C.T.S. 12 oz 13 ft. It is light, will throw 5 or 6 and bait just fine or it will throw 8 to 10 and a large bait with the best of them. It fights fish very well. Something to consider is how does it feel after holding it all day. I have owned Fusions and Infernos and I think they are great rods just heavy... A 1502 Lami is a fine rod and is a close second for me . I also like the factory Loomis 1448 for 6 and bait better than any rod out there. Just my opinion and I don't surf fish very much any more so there are most likely better rods out there.


You will probably like the Lamiglas GSB 156 MH for smaller lures and line. 13' 0", 2 equal sections, line rating around 20#. The blank weight is 14 1/8 ounces. I'm not sure why Lamiglas used a MH designator, but do understand that a power rating is relative to the class of rod. The lure rating is 3 to 5 ounces. The ferrule is sleeved.

I received the prototype yesterday morning. The blank has been spined and the guide spacing mapped. Hopefully wrap it this afternoon and glass it tomorrow morning.

Depending on the outcome of testing, the blank may be available for sale in as early as two weeks.

Now I better start wrapping the blank.

Don


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*AFAW Beach*

Rockfish and I were down last week and he did really well with his new Century while I did squat with my Beach. I probably should have gone lighter and thrown my CTS but you know how we are, just a little stubborn am I. I have a couple of new rods on the way; maybe next year, who knows or cares. If I can catch a couple of fish each trip I'm happy with whatever rod/reel is in my hands. As I've said before I usually end up using my magged Abu's but always start off with my trusty Penn 525.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Fusion Magnum, then the Inferno. Wheeler blanks rock


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Don B said:


> You will probably like the Lamiglas GSB 156 MH for smaller lures and line. 13' 0", 2 equal sections, line rating around 20#. The blank weight is 14 1/8 ounces. I'm not sure why Lamiglas used a MH designator, but do understand that a power rating is relative to the class of rod. The lure rating is 3 to 5 ounces. The ferrule is sleeved.
> 
> I received the prototype yesterday morning. The blank has been spined and the guide spacing mapped. Hopefully wrap it this afternoon and glass it tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...


Finished wrapping the rod. Talked with Lamiglas and changed the designator from GSB 156 2MH to GSB 156 2M. It will be listed in the 2010 catalogs. It is available for ordering now (from Lamiglas).

I took the rod to a pier and made a few trial casts with both 4 and 5 ounce sinkers. Due to a very heavy cross wind, I had trouble with my casts when using the 4 ounce sinker. I shifted to 5 ounces and was much better able to stay in contact the sinker and my cast was smoother due to not fighting the wind during the cast. I was using a Penn 525 with 20# Ultima line. I believe the spool had about 90 yards of Power Pro 30# backing. It was filled to the top with the Ultima line. Casts took out all the Ultima and went into the Power Pro. Although the blank is primarily designed for fishing, it will be very interesting to see how it does in the field. I suspect that I will be pleased with the results.

OBTW, on Friday I ordered 12 of the blanks.

Don


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

AL_N_VB said:


> has the carbon fibre on the butt section.


The CTS Makoi 305, 307 & 405 have a woven twill on the handle. This provides greater strength while minimizing weight. They also have a composite tip using the CTS modulus replacement technology (MRT). The more expensive materials and additional labor costs make these the more expensive CTS surf rods. The CTS Makoi 605 does not have a composite tip.

Don


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

CTS 5-8oz....


----------

